#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [漫畫] 開坑惹~~《玄之日常》學校篇

## 幻.玄冥

先是人物介紹(我跟我可愛的鄰座同學~~>W<//




第一話  關於師生美展(1)



第二話  關於構圖





唉~老師的心理承受度可真弱啊(←最好是!一大陀內臟直接交出去能看嗎!?

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

畫...內臟呀.... 總覺得那不太有趣 (汗

如果我拿到這個題目我會想畫食物

例如 雞→雞翅→拔毛後的雞翅→熟的雞翅,且還要冒煙,更要火侯剛剛好的金黃酥脆

一定可以吸引注意

----------


## 魯誕

我覺得有些時候，格子還是不要省略比較好喔。

----------


## 帝嵐

畫內臟啊.....
感覺是個很新鮮刺激的嘗試呢
與其說是老師的心理承受度低
不如說是:
同學,你的境界太高了

----------


## 幻.玄冥

浮上來一更  第三話  關於長相

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  玄冥：

      這些漫畫真的非常吸引狼呢！！！感覺玄冥的藝術風格異於「常態」，難怪人類老師會有所芥蒂啦！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 只是第三話中玄冥的耳朵和頭毛用同一個顏色著色，感覺都沒有耳朵了，本狼建議玄冥耳朵和頭毛還是用不同的顏色會比較有何常理。

      期待更多玄冥得精湛搞笑作品唷！！！ :wuffer_glee: 

                                                                                                   北極凍狼    斯冰菊    誠心建議

                                                                                                        狼版12年2月9日    01:27

----------


## Kray

你們老師是渣哥嗎？
我以前師生美展都畫獸人，還有場景～

----------


## 黑倫

幻幻的日常真有趣XDD
不過畫內臟畫的好會肚子餓吧(?
馬賽克作品一定覺得幻幻深不可測啊OWO
期待下一篇>w<
 :jcdragon-tail-faster:  :jcdragon-tail-faster:  :jcdragon-tail-faster:

----------


## 幻.玄冥

默默的ㄧ更OWO


畫板時麼的好不方便QWO

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

畫板醬想下車 , 你就成全她吧

對三方都好 , 畢竟她都那麼執著的一直按著

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  玄冥：

      畫板她真的是無辜的呀！！！還是之後你考慮將畫板倒向另一邊，才不會又按到。本狼感覺玄冥真的是靈感多多，發生什麼題材都能馬上發揮畫出來，期待更多更精湛的作品唷！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 

                                                                                                        北極凍狼    斯冰菊    摯書

                                                                                                             狼版12年/中華民國104年2月25日(乙未大年初七)    23:04

----------


## 幻.玄冥

哭哭~~QAQ

----------


## 幻.玄冥

更新~~



我那弱到掉渣的體育成績啊(飆淚

----------


## 幻.玄冥

老師遠大的志向.....

----------


## 銀牙_新

老師表示：中二無關年齡
　　　　　「中二」
　　　　　是一種態度。

話說這老師進了精神病院搞不好會成為病患的王，然後進而統治世界！

----------

